# Lots of drawings



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, thought i oughta post smoe more pics, so this might be a very long post hehe. Not all of them are horse pictures, hope that is alright.
































































Ok, thats it for now. i still have a lot to post, but this will do for now   [/img]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Your very talented! Love the pics, how old are u?(just curious)


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I turn 16 on the 27th dec.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Very nice. :wink:


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, they are really great. I especially like the third one down of the horse looking back over its shoulder.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW !

lol all this is making me jelous !!!!

Seriously girl where did you learn to draw like that?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I never saw this post.......... You're so talented!!!! I can't even draw a straight line....


----------

